# devfs -wozu und wie

## Dunstpfeife

immer wenn ich gentoo linux starte bekomme ich eine nachricht, dass devfs fehlt und es aber für gentoo linux benötigt wird (oder so ähnlich)

wozu brauch ich das überhaupt und wie schalt ich es an??

danke schon im vorraus!

----------

## maystorm

 *Dunstpfeife wrote:*   

> immer wenn ich gentoo linux starte bekomme ich eine nachricht, dass devfs fehlt und es aber für gentoo linux benötigt wird (oder so ähnlich)
> 
> wozu brauch ich das überhaupt und wie schalt ich es an??

 

Die "/dev file system"-Unterstützung muss im Kernel aktiviert werden. Die entsprechende Auswahlbox findest unter "File systems  --->", nachdem Du "make menuconfig" im Kernelsource-Verzeichnis aufgerufen hast:

[*] /dev file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)

Weitere Infos:

- Gentoo FAQ http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/faq.xml, Frage "How do I enable devfs?"

- /usr/src/linux/Documentation/filesystems/devfs/ auf Deinem Rechner

- http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-fs4.html (siehe http://www.gentoo.org/index-articles.html, Punkt  Part 4, Introduction to devfs

HTH

----------

## cirad

[*] /proc file system support

[*] /dev file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ]   Automatically mount at boot

[ ]   Debug devfs

[ ] /dev/pts file system for Unix98 PTYs

So ähnlich sieht es da aus. Ich wollte eigentlich nur anmerken, daß devfs nicht automatisch gemountet werden darf! (Steht aber auch irgendwo in den Links.)

----------

## sulu

Hi.

devfs nicht beim boot mounten?

Das hat doch für ältere gentoo-versionen gegolten?

Bei mir wird es beim boot gemountet.

@dunstpfeife

devfs soll den Dschungel im /dev-Verzeichnis lichten. Es wird nicht mehr jedes potentiell benötigete device eingetragen sondern nur die die wirklich gebraucht werden. Jene werden devfs in der Config-Datei /etc/devfs.conf bekanntgegeben.

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also nachdem ich schon wie wild Kernels gebacken hab ist *glaub* meine config file total verschossen. es existieren nur die beiden :

[*] /proc file system support 

[ ] /dev/pts file system for Unix98 PTYs 

wobei das untere noch aktiviert ist ..

kann mir jemand seine config schicken die ich landen kann..??

oder wie bekomm ich das wieder hin ...?

cu spaci76  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gominik

Du musst "Code maturity level options --> Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers" aktivieren, sonst wird die entsprechende Option nicht angezeigt.

Tschö

Gom

----------

## spaci76

THx genau das wars ...

danke  :Very Happy: 

----------

